# Dundee Cabelas???



## Kevin_D (Dec 3, 2005)

bigshot846 said:


> was up in bass pro shops early today and i was talking to one of the workers and he was tellin me they were closing cabelas in dundee and turning it into their distribution center and building a different one in grand rapids, has anyone else heard about this???
> 
> said their business has plummited over the past couple months and they laid off half their workers


 
Big Box terrorism :evilsmile


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

i don't know about that. i do know they are building one here at 26 mile and 94.


----------



## bigshot846 (Apr 30, 2008)

ahhh probably just a rumor, id be pissed if it were true tho, i like going there and walking around even if i dont buy anything, its a pretty cool store


----------



## Weekender#1 (May 23, 2006)

Being in sales I travel through several states and have stopped by to visit 4 or 5 Cabelas stores in the past few months. It has been very interesting Dundee is the store that is the closest to me, my home store I guess. The Indiana store is very small and they have no or little for hunting or fishing just clothes. The store on the WI border is a bit bigger than Indiana but still 1/2 the size of Dundee and they both are very new 1-2 years old. So I see Cabelas making some marketing changes clothing #1 then other categories. So they may build more locations but more of a Gander Mountain size, not knocking Gander but smaller retail locations.


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

The only Cabelas I have been to are Dundee (way too many time when I lived in SE MI), Hammond, IN (always stop on teh way back from Chicago) and the one in northern West Va.

The Hammond and West Va. stores seem much smaller than Dundee. The rumors are that the Walker store would be a smaller store like Hammond or West Va.

Every company keeps pushing their building plans back due to the lousy economy and credir cruch. Even Wal Mart and Target have been limiting their building plans until things start to look better.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Cabelas wouldnt leave Dundee for the simple fact somebody would have to shinny up and repaint the water tower.....


----------



## papermouth (Feb 5, 2007)

I know a guy that lives down there and he said its the talk of the town they are going to close!!!


----------



## ahoude23 (Aug 18, 2008)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> i don't know about that. i do know they are building one here at 26 mile and 94.


Is that started yet? I heard a rumor like that a few years back also. Would be nice, used to take just over an hour to get to Dundee from my old house in Clinton Twp, now closer to 2 1/2. By the Meijers?


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Doesn't matter to me. They're prices are outrageous, and they're selection and location suck. I went there the day they opened, and twice since then, I will never be back.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

chuckwagon157 said:


> There is a Cabelas going up in Big Rapids. But I don't know about them closing the Dundee one. I like going there, but I get most everything from them off of thier web site.


 
There is no cabelas going up in Big Rapids or Reed City. They made an offer for the land in Reed City, after the owner found out who the potential buyer was, he quintuppled the sale price, they laughed, and left...:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::rant::rant::rant::rant:


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Cabelas is a publicly traded company.

If they really are/were thinking about closing the Dundee location, it's doubtful news would spread beyond the board of directors / bean counters until they were ready to make a press release.


----------



## gogoman (Mar 7, 2008)

No, they are not closing in Dundee, they are going to build a 2nd. store in the Grandrapids area.


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

Grand Rapids is what I meant. Well, thats what I had heard at one of the shows down at Cabelas. And they are over priced. Same as Bass Pro. I prefer to only buy the stuff they have on sale, like their Bargan Cave items. I did buy my waders there, but thats because they were the only place that carried the kind of waders I wanted. Bass Pro wouldn't even order them!


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I think Cabelas has got a lil too big for their britches. They lack knowledgable people, customer service and rarely have advertised items in stock. With the recent cost of gas it was getting too expensive for me to go all the way down there just to find out they don't have an item that went on sale that day. Cabelas has lost my business 100% now.

both Cabelas and Bass Pro are overpriced. I try to do my shopping at Gander Mtn now or small shops, if there's any left. LOL!.

I enjoyed it much better when I could go to the local hardware, buy some .22 shells, shotgun shells and fishin jigs/ lures. I was at the local hardware today, no ammo, and the only fishin stuff they had was mantles, propane and sinkers, lol! I used to buy my fishin and huntin licenses there, not anymore those days are long gone now...:sad:


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

RichP said:


> Cabelas is a publicly traded company.
> 
> If they really are/were thinking about closing the Dundee location, it's doubtful news would spread beyond the board of directors / bean counters until they were ready to make a press release.


Good point.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Cabellas is, and allwyas has been a great store. I cant tell you how long I have owned some of my cabellas gear. Plus, they will take back any item for any reason. I once returned a tree stand after using it for an entire season because it made too much noise. I have never had any issues with cabellas or their customer service and I will continue to buy thier products. That said, when are they going to open a north west michigan strore so that I dont have to drive to Jay's anymore.


----------

